# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Bestwowaccounts.com Legit or not?

## Budokai3

Hi have anybody tried to buy an account from Bestwowaccounts.com? cant seem to find anything usefull information

----------


## Nemu5

If those are Serbian guys, yes they are legit.

----------


## liquidqy

scammers. scammed me for $300 when buying warlock

----------


## Budokai3

> scammers. scammed me for $300 when buying warlock



damn them bastards  :Frown:

----------


## Bestwowaccounts

I must say that I am amazed by the fact that this forum staff allows the possibility of false accusations without any proof , this is nonsense. This kind of thread has to be removed if no proof is provided to justify the accusations. Especially trolls like this.

We are operating since 2008 and we have sold hundreds of wow accounts so far, none of the customers were complaining in meantime for all of those years which can be considered as a proof that we are highly trusted. Which can be checked on our main forum ******* page.

I would appreciate if moderator or administrator of this forum was able to provide a rational response.

Thanks in advance

----------

